# How long to match?



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I am waiting for a match so I can share my lovely eggs and was wondering how long u have all had to wait before you were matched with a recipient?

Love D xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Donna on average 4 weeks hun how long you been waiting?


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! At my planming appt today they have found a match already x v excited xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Donna- woo! That's great news  good luck. It only took a matter of days with me too. Xx


----------

